# Uber drivers: Your days are numbered



## Eggroll (Oct 25, 2016)

Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Uber's self-driving Volvos picking up SF riders

http://usat.ly/2hE3fyj


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Eggroll said:


> Check out this article from USA TODAY:
> 
> Uber's self-driving Volvos picking up SF riders
> 
> http://usat.ly/2hE3fyj


You mean the ones with two drivers in them ?

Uber went from 1 driver to 2 and somehow that means our days are numbered ? hahaha

Perhaps youre not keeping up with the latest news that even Google gave up on fully autonomous vehicles and has conceded focusing on semi autonomous cars that require a driver.


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Chill out people. It's going to be a long time before they take over. Most of us will not be working for Uber by then. I will be done with this gig by Spring.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

How do I get to be a semi autonomous driver?


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> How do I get to be a semi autonomous driver?


You have to have an IQ of less than 70


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Sold!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Do you really think a fleet of self driving cars are going to be cheaper?
Let's say I won the lottery and spent my money on a fleet of let's say 50 cars. What sort of logistict costs do you think I'll have to pony up for? Engineers, mechanics, cleaning crew, auditors, and figure the payroll. Then I'll need a garage with lifts and up-to-code ventilation system. Then I'll need to factor repair cost, fuel and insurance which (Uber will have to now be categorized as a taxi and carry full time commercial insurance).
That won't be cheap!
Self driving won't mean accident free.

And then I'll have to deal with the city and permits and licenses. I highly doubt the city will let me conduct business transporting passengers for money for free.
And oh yeah since I'll be ranking in 100%!ill be responsible for 100% in taxes. That should be fun!!
I figure my rates would be sky high and prob the highest in town. I'd have to market it to hipsters with money that wish the cool factor of taking a ride with no driver.
Then I'll have to factor in replacement cost per vehicle once it hits a certain age and milage. And let's not forget downtime. When not in use and when drunks can't figure it out.
Would I invest in that with my new winnings? HELL NO!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Do you really think a fleet of self driving cars are going to be cheaper?
> Let's say I won the lottery and spent my money on a fleet of let's say 50 cars. What sort of logistict costs do you think I'll have to pony up for? Engineers, mechanics, cleaning crew, auditors, and figure the payroll. Then I'll need a garage with lifts and up-to-code ventilation system. Then I'll need to factor repair cost, fuel and insurance which (Uber will have to now be categorized as a taxi and carry full time commercial insurance).
> That won't be cheap!
> Self driving won't mean accident free.
> ...


Yep, it's absurd. I think what it comes down to is Travis is doing this just to try to be known as an "innovator". It's absurd to be trying to do this when they can actually try to make a profit with the original concept they had by actually trying to have good customer service, constantly innovating app service, exceptional driver support, and market equilibrium rates(instead of 4x less than).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You mean the ones with two drivers in them ?
> 
> Uber went from 1 driver to 2 and somehow that means our days are numbered ? hahaha
> 
> Perhaps youre not keeping up with the latest news that even Google gave up on fully autonomous vehicles and has conceded focusing on semi autonomous cars that require a driver.


2 drivers that are employees and have to be paid and have benefits as such.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

2 near crashes / running red lights on first day.
Great start guys.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 2 drivers that are employees and have to be paid and have benefits as such.


Are you saying that is a bad thing ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you saying that is a bad thing ?


Well it is because it costs uber money. But the point is it's far more expensive than us.

Edit. Meant to say it is a GOOD thing because it costs them money.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, from an employee standpoint sure the employees are benefiting by the costs Uber is paying, but from Uber's standpoint they are simply adding more costs and debt onto this sinking ship. It's like a ship that's leaking, you can only remove leaking water for as long as you have money(investor money) to pay for the labor. It's the same thing here. If they raised rates, that would be like plugging the hole.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yes, from an employee standpoint sure the employees are benefiting by the costs Uber is paying, but from Uber's standpoint they are simply adding more costs and debt onto this sinking ship. It's like a ship that's leaking, you can only remove leaking water for as long as you have money(investor money) to pay for the labor. It's the same thing here. If they raised rates, that would be like plugging the hole.


But costing uber money is a good thing. It puts them closer to raising rates or closing down. I don't much care which.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But costing uber money is a good thing. It puts them closer to raising rates or closing down. I don't much care which.


Ok I can agree with that.


----------

